# Initial Nomad Connection Question



## Rakim (Feb 24, 2007)

I just got a Nomad and I am trying to get it started but it won't connect to the Internet. I haven't seen it referenced anywhere, but I'm wondering if I need to connect it to my computer first so that I can enter my wireless password and allow it access to my network.

Thanks!


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

What are you using to try to connect to your nomad? The PC software, ipod app? If it remember correctly, the only thing you should need to enter are you directv user name and password.


----------



## Rakim (Feb 24, 2007)

I just plugged the Nomad into the router and the outlet. Trying to d/l the updated firmware. I can sign into the ipad app, but it doesn't see the nomad bcs it won't go online.


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have to ask. 

Are your receiver(s) connected to the Internet? If not, your Nomad won't "see" any receivers. 

I also forgot to mention, that the Nomad isn't wireless therefore, you won't need to enter a password to get on your network. It connects via Ethernet to your router.


----------



## wildlandart (Jun 29, 2012)

your nomad having a big problem


----------



## Rakim (Feb 24, 2007)

Yep, receivers are connected to the Internet. 

Oh, that makes sense about it not being wireless and why that was never addressed in the instructions...but now I'm back to not knowing why it won't connect even when it is plugged into the router. It doesn't need to be in the same room as any receiver, does it?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Rakim said:


> Yep, receivers are connected to the Internet.
> 
> Oh, that makes sense about it not being wireless and why that was never addressed in the instructions...but now I'm back to not knowing why it won't connect even when it is plugged into the router. It doesn't need to be in the same room as any receiver, does it?


No it doesn't. It just needs to be on the same home network.

What are your lights showing on the Nomad device?

Also, make sure on your DIRECTV settings that the DVRs are set to "allow" communication with remote devices. I'm not in front of an HR now, but IIRC, it's under "Whole Home", "External Device" settings.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

No it doesn't need to be in the same room as the receiver. My nomad goes through two different ethernet switches before it has acccess to all my HR DVR's. You can try holding in the red reset button for 2 minutes to see what happens. You can also look in your routers log after you do that and see if it's requesting a DHCP address.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, don't have any nomad client running when it's booting up. nomad seems to hate that.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve said:


> No it doesn't. It just needs to be on the same home network.
> 
> *What are your lights showing on the Nomad device?*
> 
> Also, make sure on your DIRECTV settings that the DVRs are set to "allow" communication with remote devices. I'm not in front of an HR now, but IIRC, it's under "Whole Home", "External Device" settings.


That's the most important question above. Once plugged into your home router, after about 5 minutes you should have 3 blue lights. If not, report back what you do have.


----------



## luezana (Jul 7, 2012)

I am having the same problem. I have an amber Status light and blue blinking Activity light but not Network light. The manual says that means no internet connection. I am using that wireless router right now as well as several other computers and the receiver. The router has a green LED at the Ethernet port and the nomad has one green and one amber. Any ideas?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rakim said:


> Oh, that makes sense about it not being wireless and why that was never addressed in the instructions...but now I'm back to not knowing why it won't connect even when it is plugged into the router. It doesn't need to be in the same room as any receiver, does it?


Quick step guide steps:
1 - Confirm your HD DVR is connected to the Internet
2 - Connect your nomad to your router (shows a picture of an Ethernet cable going from router to nomad). 
3 - Power up your nomad
4 - Verify that all three lights are blue on the nomad.
5 - Download and install nomad application on your computer or mobile device.


----------



## luezana (Jul 7, 2012)

My nomad does not have 3 blue LED's. Only an Solid Amber Status and blinking blue activity. No network light at all


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

"luezana" said:


> My nomad does not have 3 blue LED's. Only an Solid Amber Status and blinking blue activity. No network light at all


Your nomad is not connecting to the internet. Is it connected directly to a router? Is the router wired to the modem?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Is the router set up to give IP addresses via DHCP?


----------



## nelsonrl (Aug 16, 2007)

try unplugging the power, then plugging in. Wait a couple of minutes everyntime you power cycle. It seems like I have to recycle several,times before the nomad will connect any time it looses connectivity.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Your nomad is not connecting to the internet. Is it connected directly to a router? Is the router wired to the modem?


It's also important that the reported nomad is set up in the router so that it is allowed permissions past any local network firewall.

As NR4P indicated, the nomad there is not "communicating" with the DirecTV servers for authentication.

Typically, this is in the router network setup to include the MAC address. Every router is a bit different, but in my case, in the advanced/network setup settings.


----------

